# Penn Clash Handle



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

I need a new handle for a Penn Clash. My puppy got a hold of it and chewed it up.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have a new one for the 3000, 4000, size. Ill have to look up the cost.

Keith

Edit.

I have the conflict handle. It doesn’t fit.

I can order the replacement knob. I just need the reel size. I’m ordering from Penn tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey man, i just saw this, its a 4000


----------

